# Birds gobbled good for me!



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

I set up on 2 different birds today, but they just wouldn't commit. I had one within 40 yards , but he was on the wrong side of a thicket. The other did not come into the field to look at my deke. The birds were really hammerin to the slate,box, and diaphram calls. I hope to get back out there on Saturday. Good luck all.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Where were you Whateversbitn? Local?

I actually got a lead that some birds were on the licking Franklin line and I scouted Sunday and hunt yesterday with NOTHING!


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

I was hunting near Utica. I have seen turkeys near the Broadview golf course last year. It is surprising how many birds we have so close.


----------

